# Lake Cumberland ky



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

I lost my vote for the vacation this year so we're heading south instead of canada but the good news is its going to be lake Cumberland so if anyone has fished this before for walleye or strippers any tips would be appreciated. I'd prefer to troll with my outboards but definitely willing for any type of fishing

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I never trolled there,but have caught many of both there.Jerkbaits,swimbaits will take them once located.I fish smallmouth and largemouth there and always manage some walleye and strippers,especially early spring.Don't overlook the smallmouth fishing there either.There's GIANTS in there.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've never trolled or fished walleye there but I used to go down every year early spring for strikers. I pitched buck tails in the mornings, swim baits at night, and fished smallies in mid day. There are some hog smallies and striper in there. There was always a few boats trolling big umbrella rigs there too.


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Do you fish more the main body or the fingers and do you know anyplace I can find a contour map of the lake

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I most always fish coves or just at mouth/outside them.All depends on time of year and water temps.Most any bait/tackle shop in the area as well as marinas should have a good contour map.I will say while I'm fishing shallow(ish) for bass,stripers usually hit near boat on retrieve.Walleye(for me) are usually caught just off steep bluff banks towards mouth of coves.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Pharen, do you have an iPhone, smartphone, or an iPad? You can download Navionics. It has nice contour maps.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've got an extra somewhere. I'll dig it up later.


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

I downloaded navionics but do you have to buy the charts for it to work?

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Does anyone fish for crappie down there in the spring?


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

The striper fishing down there is awesome. We go every winter and troll. I do go in the summer occasionally. I like the river way more than the lake in the summer for the hog striper. Troll big livebaits behind planer boards and work around cover. I like skipjack the best but it can be miserable to keep them alive without a big tank. Cast net the biggest shad you can get and nose hook them (in one nostril, out the other). 

THis isn't the best video but you get the idea. I love this kinda trolling because it's one rod in your hand ready for combat with the hardest fighting fish in fresh water. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iINc6SLMZGg[/ame]

the river is better in the summer because the water below the dam will be 75 degrees, no thermocline, and highly oxygenated. fish from the dam to 7-8 miles below.

Also, if you are vacationing check out 76 falls!!!! It's on the main lake off of Indian Creek. Amazing scenery and fun for kids swimming, climbing the rocks, and such. And then go check out the party cove. Best party in the country. 1000 boats tied up having fun. Don't take the kids tho, lots of PG-13 swimsuits (and lack thereof)


----------



## liprippersc78 (Oct 26, 2013)

a good popping plug on the surface early in the mornings or at night even is a good choice for stripers too. Nothing like hearing one of those bad boys come up to inhale it, just don't get too excited by the sound or you'll pull the hook before its set!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Here ya go,,,

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcpuhAKI-jY[/ame]


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

fresh caught shad works well in the spring you will see the stripers pushing the shad against the shore when they are feeding, but very spooky , friends only used trolling motors and not the big ones....once found a live shad under a balloon free swimming would be killer they trolled there's ....get the shad at night under the lights at the marina's throwing a cast net and be prepared with a large circular bait tank well oxygenated, the shad will die in a square one bumping against the side, hurts there nose and gets soars..... they had 30gallon round barrels set up and ran the pumps all night till the morning fishing , they went around Summerset .....I may go down this year but across the lake out of Monticello where a friend has a cabin just off the lake....but the fish are everywhere..... just have to find the feeding ones.....live bait will be my choice if I go (shad) and most likely under a float or balloon....although I do like trolling too and shad can be used for that slowly
that video is great....I forgot the planer boards and closer to the bank away from the boat.....


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Plans changed couldnt find a good lake front cabin with a dock so we're going to nolin lake

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Nolin has HOG walleye and some great striper and smallmouth as well. Goodluck!


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Well if theyre there hopefully ill find them 

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

The striper video with Lou should be entitled "How not to play a striper."

Good God, perhaps a little coaching from his partner might have stopped the incessant cranking. 
Relax, Keep the rod high, fight the fish with the rod, crank down to pick up excessive line and repeat, when he wants to run, keep your thumb on the spool and apply needed pressure. Watching that video was painful.

Alls well that ends well, but definitely rookie material.


----------



## OutdoorLife (Sep 28, 2012)

todd61 said:


> Does anyone fish for crappie down there in the spring?


Was down last weekend fishing crappie. Caught 20 in two hours Friday evening. Biggest was 14.5 inches. Saturday was a washout. Crappie should keep getting better as water warms up.


----------

